

“America Can't Do a Damn Thing”: Stochastic Planet - mcenedella
http://stochasticplanet.tumblr.com/post/96069159442/29-982665-n-48-482585-e-east-bank-of-arvand-rud

======
mcenedella
Pretty sure we do beaches better than you guys.

